# Help Lemur feedback loop



## marcodistefano (Nov 2, 2018)

So,
I have built my lemur faders which are updated by Cubase

the fader sends on out2 and in the track I have a midi send that sends back to the in2 of lemur, this generates a huge loop feedback.

any idea how to avoid this?
I tried to put the midi send in a different lemur target, in a different channel but nothing changes.

As you can see in the controller, the DAW sends 85 to lemur which sends back 0 and they go like that forever :(






Thanks


----------



## pmcrockett (Nov 2, 2018)

I'd have to see the code to troubleshoot it in detail, but here's what it sounds like the problem is: Cubase reports to Lemur every time something changes, but Lemur also reports to Cubase every time something changes, so they keep bouncing the change back and forth because they each keep seeing it as new change that needs to be reported to the other.

The Lemur script will need a way of distinguishing changes that originated in Lemur from changes that originated in Cubase. The simplest way of doing this will probably be to make the Lemur script send data to Cubase only if Fader.z == 1 (which means the user is touching the Lemur fader) but only update the fader based on the Cubase data if Fader.z == 0 (user is not touching the fader).


----------



## marcodistefano (Nov 3, 2018)

pmcrockett said:


> I'd have to see the code to troubleshoot it in detail, but here's what it sounds like the problem is: Cubase reports to Lemur every time something changes, but Lemur also reports to Cubase every time something changes, so they keep bouncing the change back and forth because they each keep seeing it as new change that needs to be reported to the other.
> 
> The Lemur script will need a way of distinguishing changes that originated in Lemur from changes that originated in Cubase. The simplest way of doing this will probably be to make the Lemur script send data to Cubase only if Fader.z == 1 (which means the user is touching the Lemur fader) but only update the fader based on the Cubase data if Fader.z == 0 (user is not touching the fader).



Thank you,
I am doing all this but still does not work.
It would be awesome if you could give a look at the project.

I attach the lemur file I am using, I added some monitors close to the fader.

In my channel I have a midi send where I set a transformer, not sure it is needed. Nothing set in the generic remote.





This is the configuration of the virtual port, in this one I am using target 2 which is mapped to lemurIn2 and lemurOut2





When I click play I see the values in the fader go up (to the real value) and down (to zero) till the port get muted.

Any idea?

Thanks very much for the help
Marco


----------



## marcodistefano (Nov 3, 2018)

pmcrockett said:


> I'd have to see the code to troubleshoot it in detail, but here's what it sounds like the problem is: Cubase reports to Lemur every time something changes, but Lemur also reports to Cubase every time something changes, so they keep bouncing the change back and forth because they each keep seeing it as new change that needs to be reported to the other.
> 
> The Lemur script will need a way of distinguishing changes that originated in Lemur from changes that originated in Cubase. The simplest way of doing this will probably be to make the Lemur script send data to Cubase only if Fader.z == 1 (which means the user is touching the Lemur fader) but only update the fader based on the Cubase data if Fader.z == 0 (user is not touching the fader).


Solved!
Added a transformer in the midi sends which transform the controller into a poly pressure and then capt this in Lemur to drive the fader
Thanks!


----------



## bengoss (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi Marco, great job on the template! I saw your video and downloaded the template but I’m having trouble to get the articulations work. Actually they are all blank empty buttons.
Also I have a question for you, since I no longer work with a template and have set up a multichannel preset for every section I use, is there a way to have this presets in lemur and just recall them? 
I’m new to this
Thanks
Ben


----------



## marcodistefano (Nov 22, 2018)

bengoss said:


> Hi Marco, great job on the template! I saw your video and downloaded the template but I’m having trouble to get the articulations work. Actually they are all blank empty buttons.
> Also I have a question for you, since I no longer work with a template and have set up a multichannel preset for every section I use, is there a way to have this presets in lemur and just recall them?
> I’m new to this
> Thanks
> Ben


Hi Ben,

I don't get the point, can you explain better what do you want to recall from Lemur?

For your information: after almost one year of work I am about to release FLOW, a full ready to use template with prebuilt integration with spitfire audio libraries. It will avoid you technical headache 
Give a look here and send me a message if you are interested!
http://marcodistefano.art/products/flow/


----------



## bengoss (Nov 24, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> I don't get the point, can you explain better what do you want to recall from Lemur?
> 
> ...





Thanks for your reply Marco.
This looks amazing!
I no longer work with template but would defenately purchase this and integrate the articulations somehow.
In meantime:/ I did setup a lemur template with some shortcuts for myself but run into something that only you or Michel would know 
I did check all of your videos and wasn’t able to find how to get the track name in lemur?
And also is there a way when you select a midi channel the corresponding audio output to be triggered in lemur? That would be a life saver!
Thanks for all your help and looking forward into Flow

Ben


----------



## marcodistefano (Nov 24, 2018)

bengoss said:


> Thanks for your reply Marco.
> This looks amazing!
> I no longer work with template but would defenately purchase this and integrate the articulations somehow.
> In meantime:/ I did setup a lemur template with some shortcuts for myself but run into something that only you or Michel would know
> ...


Hi Ben,
I can help you with your issue but I did not really get your point 
Send me a message here so we can find a better way to talk
http://marcodistefano.art/contact/


----------

